# whats wrong with my tegu?



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok so i noticed that one of my tegus was acting funny and i checked her out and i noticed that her vent looks bad its kinda fat like the size of a marble she poops just about everyday i soaked her today for about 30 to 45 min and nothing came out she eats outside of her cage i feed her mice ground turkey with cod liver oil and some times egg as a treat 

here is a pic of her vent area: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/P1010002.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 010002.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 23, 2010)

btw she is very limp


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 23, 2010)

btw she is very limp


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 23, 2010)

prolapse is possible. just in case keep it off substrate and keep it moist. vet might be necessary.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 23, 2010)

the more i read it sounds like a prolapse i took her out of her cage and into a new one with moist paper towels that ive been misting


----------



## txrepgirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Tegu. To be honest with you I have seen a lot of prolapses in Tegus but never one like this one. I would take her to the vet as soon as you can. But here is what you can do until you bring her to the vet. I wish you the best and please keep us posted. Thank you.

Part one : 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I</a><!-- m --> 

Part two :

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hyzb8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hyzb8</a><!-- m --> 

Part three :

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_UC9k" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_UC9k</a><!-- m --> 

Part four : 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Tegu. To be honest with you I have seen a lot of prolapses in Tegus but never one like this one. I would take her to the vet as soon as you can. But here is what you can do until you bring her to the vet. I wish you the best and please keep us posted. Thank you.
> 
> Part one :
> 
> ...



well she is looking better today and the prolapse looks nothing like that gus lol so im going to look into a herp vet 

does any one know of a good herp vet in southern califorina?
i will keep everyone updated


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

i hope she gets better jake


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks kstar me too im taking her to the vet tomorrow


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

the vet i had closed for some reason and now im out of a vet :shock: so i myself have to search for a new one


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

luckily i have a vet near me but hes not under reptile vet i had to call and see if they had some experince with reptiles and he did so i hope he knows something about tegus lol


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

i hope so to lol i hate when ppl say they're experienced when they're not and its happened to me before... just ask obvious questions about tegus and see if he answers them right....quiz him lol


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

haha ill ask him questions for sure lol i dont want him messing with her on something serious if he doesnt know what he is doing lol


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

exactly cause i was super over protective of all my animals just not my tegus....


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

its better to be safe than sorry when it comes to your pets


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

of course...hey it took time for my girlfriend to be allowed next to my tegus lol but shes no longer scared and had 5 years experience now due to our relationship lol so shes good to go now but before that she knew not to even move when they were out so they dont get scared of her or run away or get stepped on


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

haha thats how my mom is but my brother is still scared lol


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

my mom is great with them and sometimes she would take them out :roon now that rocks .....but some of my friends were still scared but soon became immune to them around


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

haha my mom takes out all of my gus and hands feeds when im not around lol she likes them more than the dogs now lol


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

NNIICCEE :roon :roon :roon :roon :woot


----------



## goodtimes (Mar 24, 2010)

Tegu_Jake

Let me know how the vet is? I live in Oxnard, not sure where you are, and it would be good to know if there is a good vet for reptiles somewhere close by.
Good luck with your little guy.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

good times im in hemet its near temecula ill let everyone know how it is 
thanks


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 26, 2010)

well my tegu didnt have a prolapse she was pretty compacted for eating her substrate but i pulled it out with some tweezers and out came a piece of reptile bark the size of a dime so now im soaking her hoping she can pass the rest


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 26, 2010)

well thats good news.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 27, 2010)

A little late but here is a link for anyone looking for a vet

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=526" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=24&t=526</a><!-- l -->


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 27, 2010)

well she still hasnt went to the bathroom yet and she is pretty compacted yesterday and today i got about 3 quarter sized groups of bark out and i dont think there is much more left but she is looking better the more i take out so hopefully i wont need a vet


----------

